# Politics



## Edward Campbell (17 Jul 2012)

We have several threads that deal with politics here: Canadian politics, US politics and global politics. 

Politics is an emotive subject and people have strong feelings about politics, itself, about platforms and policies, about politicians and about partisanship.

It needs to be possible to express one's views clearly, even forcefully but, at all times, civilly. The fact that someone holds an opinion which is contrary to yours does not make them stupid nor does it make the sources of their information suspect ~ in fact it is likely that they hold similar views about you and your information sources but have been just a bit too polite to say so. I frequent those political fora because it is one of my abiding interests; I hope I make useful contributions. It will be sad if some voices are lost BUT they will be lost if they cannot or will not obey the "rules." It seems to me that the basic rule the mods are trying, patiently, to enforce is simple civility, and as much as I cherish other views, especially dissenting views, I, too, must insist upon civility or I will put you on _ignore_.

Another point: civility towards politicians. (_Mea culpa_: I have broken the rule I'm about to enunciate many,many times.) We are too quick to drop titles and adopt slang for politicians who, despite our views of them, are elected to their high offices by their peoples - our people, sometimes. We should respect them and the people who elected them by calling them by their proper names, e.g. Thomas Mulcair and Bob Rae, and, when appropriate, their title, e.g. Prime Minister Harper and President Putin. Most style books allow us to drop titles and full names after they have been used once; thus if, in your first sentence you say "President Obama said ..." then it is good and proper, in subsequent sentences and paragraphs to just say "Obama."

I will try to do better, myself, but I must ask all members to join me; there are a few people I would hate to see go "off the  ramp" (banned) but I support the mods, 100% in their efforts to steer us all towards civility and I will not intercede on behalf of anyone - even if I thought the mods would pay much attention to me.

So: good, strong, hopefully informed, but, above all, civil debate, please.


Edit: typo


----------



## cupper (17 Jul 2012)

:goodpost:

I agree whole heartedly and will try and keep it civil as well.

+300 coming your way Mr. Campbell. 

Thought provoking commentary as usual.


----------



## karl28 (17 Jul 2012)

MR  E.R. Campbell  great post I agree with what you are saying 100%  on a less serious note whats that old saying 

Never discuss the following  for the fear of getting smacked up side the head 

Politics , religion , woman's age or a woman's weight


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jul 2012)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Politics , religion , woman's age or a woman's weight



And discussing Sarah Palin tends to hit all four of those at once....

Good post Edward.  In my 10 years as a mod here, the politics section has been the Petard where most have hung themselves (aside from general braindead types).  Everyone needs to keep it clean, say their piece,  if they find themselves sitting around waiting for the next response so they can fence all day, just move along....


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Jul 2012)

karl28 said:
			
		

> MR  E.R. Campbell  great post I agree with what you are saying 100%  on a less serious note whats that old saying
> 
> Never discuss the following  for the fear of getting smacked up side the head
> 
> Politics , religion , woman's age or a woman's weight




 :warstory:  Many years ago, when I was a young officer, we were admonished to avoid discussing religion, politics and women in the mess. The first two are fairly obvious - on the civility issue - but young men talk about little else than women, don't they?

Our adjutant advised us to confine ourselves to generalities; "You do not know," he said,"who else may have _dallied_ with Miss Jones and who may still harbour strong feelings for her. Best to keep your opinions to yourself."

It was good advice and we all chatted about sports and how to manage soldiers and gossiped about the futures (or lack of same) of our company commanders and the CO.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Jul 2012)

Well said, Mr Campbell.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2012)

Good post sir,

I always find it weak when someone disrespects another persons name or physical attributes (looks, weight) in arguments and while guilty sometimes of it myself, do my best to catch myself and avoid it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Good post sir,
> 
> I always find it weak when someone disrespects another persons name or physical attributes (looks, weight) in arguments and while guilty sometimes of it myself, do my best to catch myself and avoid it.




We all do it; none of us is perfect and most of us, too often, let emotions rule our pens keyboards ~ but you have hit upon the (only) solution: we must all do our best to catch ourselves before we hit enter. Thanks for that reminder.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2012)

Well put E.R.C. - milpoints inbound.


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Jul 2012)

Well done Argyle.

And thanks for the necessary reminder.

Cheers.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Sep 2012)

Well, I totally miss this post. And kind of got myself in trouble. Lesson learned.

As for ERC post, it is well done. Thanks for the reminder. Milpoints inbound.

Regards,
Macey


----------

